# Bow hunting VS. Gun hunting



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

For me its all about the bow! Of course i shoot tournaments and all the competitice archery all the time so thats why for me.


----------



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just wondering what you all thought.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

BOTH!!!! I don't get out as much as I would like, so any way I can get out is a reason to enjoy that season!!!

:beer:


----------



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

well yeah absolutely but if you could hunt all the time and it didnt matter for you what would you choose?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh, fine be that way....... :lol:

Bow, a lot less people, longer season (in Md, from 9/15 to basically 1/31), less noise so I can hunt urban areas, more of a challange.....


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love both, but I don't get very much time to do either. I first started with a bow, then a rifle, now bow and handguns for me. If it is just to get some meat, then a rifle is great. Oh, hell, I have not shot a deer with the same gun or chambering since I don't know when. When I run out of new things to try, then I will just use what I like.


----------



## BBBOMBSQUADBBB (Sep 30, 2005)

I bowhunted for my first time this weekend. I saw my first buck in the woods and it was a 130 class 8 pointer. I got the fever and forgot to stop him with a "bahh" He stepped into my shot and i gutshot him, i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ****** off i cant even explain my emotions. My uncle said he saw the deer and it was still alive. God, i hope i can get him in the next part of the season. I love rifle and bowhunting and think that they are the best expiriences for someone to have. I got a laugh out of this question because last ngiht i just wrote a four page paper comparing and contrasting gun vs. bow!

:******: :******: :******: :******: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

DUDE THAT SUCKS YOU DID THAT BIG BUMMER! IVE ONLY SHOT AND NOT FOUND ONE DEER. I DONT UNDERSTAND IT THOUGH CUZ I BLEW THROUGH BOTH SIDES WITH THE ARROW. WE TRACKED FOR A GOOD 300+ YARDS. BLOOD EVERWHERE I DONT KNOW REALLY PUTS A BAD TASTE IN YOUR MOUTH. BUT OH WELL IT HAPPENS TO THE BEST OF US.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I like Bow hunting because you don't have to deal with all the morons that think they are deer hunters during rifle season. :withstupid:


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Bowhunting all the way. I do both but bow hunting requires the most skill as a hunter... any tard can park their *** in the woods and pull a trigger killing a deer at a distance where they can't hear the shot.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

rifle hunting for me...my dad hunts with a bow though hes got a Hoyt


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

rifle hunting for me...my dad hunts with a bow though hes got a Hoyt


----------

